# Spinning ball on TiVo Mini home page



## Terry Mayberry (Sep 28, 2017)

I have numerous TiVo minis. Just got my third Bolt replacement in 18 months. Four of my mini's have a spinning ball across the bottom trying to load program images. It never loads, just keeps spinning. Again, not all the mini's just some. I have unplugged and restarted, no change.


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

I had my Tivo Bolt Vox die and had to get a replacement. After I got it set up and connected my two Mini Vox via Moca to the Tivo Bolt I am having the same issue.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine do this also but I think it is better as Mini does not wait for image download, I hit My Shows and get list...


----------



## larryhitz (Sep 30, 2016)

Terry Mayberry said:


> I have numerous TiVo minis. Just got my third Bolt replacement in 18 months. Four of my mini's have a spinning ball across the bottom trying to load program images. It never loads, just keeps spinning. Again, not all the mini's just some. I have unplugged and restarted, no change.


Yes the SmartBar is a spinning blue circle and if I go to the WHAT TO WATCH it says that WTW is not available and blank content. So far talking with the TIVO tech team seems to not have any answer or response. very poor support and performance in the Mini product


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I took my TE4 Roamio out of Standby this morning. The bottom part was a nice big BSC. After a minute I gave it the soft reset:
Thumbs Down
Thumbs Up
Play
Play
All is well now.


----------



## BallJack (Nov 13, 2015)

Terry Mayberry said:


> I have numerous TiVo minis. Just got my third Bolt replacement in 18 months. Four of my mini's have a spinning ball across the bottom trying to load program images. It never loads, just keeps spinning. Again, not all the mini's just some. I have unplugged and restarted, no change.


I have the same issue as well. Have you found a solution that worked? I have tried clearing and deleting my mini and started fresh setup but still no luck. I only see the blue circle under My Shows.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

1. Power on Mini VOX
2. Get no network error.
3. power on wireless bridge
4. Hit TiVo button after message goes away.
5. Bottom of display is big BSC
6. Soft reset (thumbs down, thumbs up, play, play)
6a. See big arrow
7. Pretty pictures on lower part of display

Sorry, works for me.
BTW, host Roamio is in Standby.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I am having this issue too. I bought a Bolt with the summer sale and transferred "all-in" service from a Roamio. I still have an All-in Roamio Plus connected to the network. I have 2 Minis (both Gen 1), and when I connect them to the Bolt (which has the cable card) I get the BSC on the main menu and nothing shows in What To Watch on both of them. If I connect the Minis to the Roamio Plus, the main menu and What to Watch work normal on both. I have tried everything from this and another thread but no change. Very annoying since the Bolt is now the main TiVo in my house.


----------



## BallJack (Nov 13, 2015)

Balzer said:


> I am having this issue too. I bought a Bolt with the summer sale and transferred "all-in" service from a Roamio. I still have an All-in Roamio Plus connected to the network. I have 2 Minis (both Gen 1), and when I connect them to the Bolt (which has the cable card) I get the BSC on the main menu and nothing shows in What To Watch on both of them. If I connect the Minis to the Roamio Plus, the main menu and What to Watch work normal on both. I have tried everything from this and another thread but no change. Very annoying since the Bolt is now the main TiVo in my house.


This is what worked for me (I think). I'm pretty sure I've done the process described below before but didn't work the first time and left it as is for the last couple of months. Then last weekend I was just playing around with the settings on my Bolt and did the process again.

I disconnected the power from my Gen 1 Minis. Then I went to the Bolt and force a connection to TiVo by going to MENU | SETTINGS | Network Settings | TiVo Service Connection and let the connection process complete successfully (twice). Then I reconnected my Minis. Now I can see all the show thumbnail pictures under MY SHOWS.
I hope it works for you too.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

BallJack said:


> This is what worked for me (I think). I'm pretty sure I've done the process described below before but didn't work the first time and left it as is for the last couple of months. Then last weekend I was just playing around with the settings on my Bolt and did the process again.


Thanks for the tip! I did try it just now but no luck. I'll try it a couple more times later.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

FYI, sometime with the past week or so, this issue mysteriously fixed itself on both my Minis, with no changes or further troubleshooting from me.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

Mine is also fixed now. I did not do anything as I thought the mini might be faster if it did not go for the images...


----------

